# EEEEEWWWWWW!!!!!!



## Sparky (Aug 30, 2007)

Um, I was just playing around with my female I. oratoria and she was walking past a male chinese mantis in another jar the male is an L5 and the oratoria is maybe an L6.

The chinese was staring at the female as she passed by. They both started to stare at each other for a while. I looked closer at the Female oratoria to see what's up and then all of a sudden, out of no where SHE SPRAYS SOME GOLDEN COLORED LIQUID IN MY FACE!!!! :evil:

I don't know what it is. It has no smell or taste, but its irritating my eyes.

I don't think its a defense mechanism, is it?


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 30, 2007)

Oh, thats gross :? ....Are you sure its not diarrhea or whatever??? Don't think they have a def. mech. like that.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey, I was at a pretty far distance. I don't think diarrhea can be shot that far :lol:


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey, you never know(what'll happen), when you gotta go!  Lol, just made that up now. Well, there is a species that sprys a liquid at attackers, but Iris isn't it.


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 30, 2007)

Where did she spray it from? I had a mantis who sprayed some gray stuff from her butt the day after laying an ootheca.


----------



## Precious (Aug 30, 2007)

LOL!  I love a good story. Maybe pheremones? When I raised butterflies, females produced smelly fluid to attract males. So funny! Can't get rid of that image! Thanks Sparky!


----------



## sk8erkho (Aug 30, 2007)

LOL...too "close" for comfort??!!


----------



## Sparky (Aug 30, 2007)

> Where did she spray it from? I had a mantis who sprayed some gray stuff from her butt the day after laying an ootheca.


It came strait from her anus and into my mouth. I WAS YAWNING!



> LOL! Smile I love a good story. Maybe pheremones? When I raised butterflies, females produced smelly fluid to attract males. So funny! Can't get rid of that image! Thanks Sparky!


Ummmm, your welcome? I raised moths that do that too. I don't think my mantis is producing pheromones. It's not an adult yet or maybe she's going through her period??? . &lt;&lt;&lt;period


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 30, 2007)

Your mantis was just waiting to get you! (Just kidding)

Anyway, was that green liquid clear? Mantis blood also looks like clear green liquid.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 30, 2007)

Sparky, don't let that get around when school starts! :lol: :shock: :wink:


----------



## Sparky (Aug 30, 2007)

> Your mantis was just waiting to get you! (Just kidding)Anyway, was that green liquid clear? Mantis blood also looks like clear green liquid.


I never said it was green liquid :roll:



> out of no where SHE SPRAYS SOME GOLDEN COLORED LIQUID IN MY FACE!!!!


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 31, 2007)

> > Your mantis was just waiting to get you! (Just kidding)Anyway, was that green liquid clear? Mantis blood also looks like clear green liquid.
> 
> 
> I never said it was green liquid :roll:
> ...


Oops, sorry. I don't read all-caps very well.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 31, 2007)

OK it did it again. My I.oratoria only squirts this liquid only if she see's the male chinese mantis. Maybe it's to keep him away.


----------



## babynik14 (Sep 1, 2007)

my female sprayed some weird stuff one time to i thought it was just pee or something. acctually i think she did it twice. quite messy. and no males or anything around it was just random and gross


----------



## Sparky (Sep 1, 2007)

maybe they're just ejecting some liquid that can't be digested?


----------

